

DigitalOcean VPS ($5/mo.) vs. Linode Review - rdudekul
http://www.garron.me/blog/digital-ocean-vps-review.html

======
heldrida
Nice review! I've been using DigitalOcean since it was reported here in HN. If
I'm not wrong, I've selected the european location in Amesterdam since I'm
located in the UK. Very fast, reliable, etc!

I'm using it to learn nodeJs and do other experiments. When I was trying to
find a VPS, I couldn't afford Linode.

Nothing to complain about but, I'd like to have a new option for payments,
recurring payments using paypal would be awesome!

